# iPod comme disque dur



## yvan (29 Octobre 2003)

bonsoir,

je désire utiliser mon iPod comme disque externe et comme iPod, mais quand je branche le iPod, son icône ne reste pas sur le bureau et c'est iTunes qui s'ouvre automatiquement...

alors comme je ne souhaite par lire toute la doc sur les iPod, je compte sur vous...

merci d'avance et à bientôt


----------



## yvan (29 Octobre 2003)

j'ai trouvé la réponse...

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61131-F

bonne nuit


----------



## jpmiss (29 Octobre 2003)

Y a aussi l'aide iTunes


----------



## Patrick75 (29 Janvier 2004)

yvan a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé la réponse...
> 
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61131-F
> 
> bonne nuit



Bonsoir

Une question sur lequel l'article d'Apple n'est pas clair.

Je voudrais faire un backup temporaire de ma bibliothèque iTunes (&gt; 5.5 Go donc non gravable sur DVD) afin de faire une sauvegarde lors de ma migration à Panther (on n'est jamais trop prudent). Ainsi en cas de problème, je recopie ma bibliothèque iTunes et voilà...

Merci de vos tuyaux...


----------



## takamaka (11 Février 2004)

tu balances tout sur le pod si ce n'est déjà fait... tu migres vers panther. màj des logiciels "system" dont ipod 1.3.1.
tu branches ton pod à ton mac. une synchro avec itunes et le tour est joué.
prends soin de garder une copie des fichiers suivants :
user/music/itunes/itunes 4 music library 
user/music/itunes/itunes 4 music library.xml

sinon tu balances tout les fichiers disponible dans le dossier itunes music sur un dd externe... tu migres et après vive le "pomme+c et pomme+v" pour disposer à nouveau de tous tes titres

également jouable : tu migres, tu branches ton pod (si tous les morceaux désirés sont stockés dessus). tu utilises une application payante ou gratuite du type "podworks" qui te permet d'accéder au contenu du pod. copier-coller et le tour est une nouvelle fois joué...

sauf erreurS de ma part !


----------



## Patrick75 (12 Février 2004)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> sinon tu balances tout les fichiers disponible dans le dossier itunes music sur un dd externe... tu migres et après vive le "pomme+c et pomme+v" pour disposer à nouveau de tous tes titres



Merci Takmaka !

Sauf erreur de ma part, l'iPod peut servir de disque dur pour recopier sa bibliothèque musicale.

Enfin, ce dont je ne suis pas sûr c'est ton premier point. Si iTunes est vide après ré-install et voit un iPod plein, il effacera tout l'iPod (la synchro n'est pas dans les deux sens pour éviter la copie). Ai-je bien compris ?

Encore une dernière question, le mode "Archiver et Installer" pour Panther qui est généralement recommandé, gard-t-il les fichiers utilisateurs dont la bibliothèque musicale ?
(j'ai cru comprendre qu'il re-crée des utilisateurs vierges et sauvegarde les fichiers des anciens dossier utilisateurs à part afin de permettre une recopie des sous dossiers utilisateurs à la mano dans les nouveaux dossiers récréés ..ai-je tout faux ?)

Merci de vos lumières..


----------



## takamaka (12 Février 2004)

tu as raison pour le premier point... mea culpa.
les options disponibles pour l'ipod ne le sont que dans la fenêtre d'itunes...
avec un petit clic droit sur l'icone correspondante. c'est ainsi que j'ai coché les cases permettant à mon ipod de monter sur le bureau et de mettre itunes en sommeil.

pour ce qui est de l'installation de panther, j'ai réalisé une clean-install mais sans l'option "archiver et installer". il semble effectivement que cette option permet à l'utilisateur de conserver les dossiers des users antérieurs : fichiers, préférences de comptes...


----------

